# Windows 8: RTC-Bug analysiert und behoben - AMD-Systeme manipulierbar



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Windows 8: RTC-Bug analysiert und behoben - AMD-Systeme manipulierbar*

					Die Kollegen von Ocaholic haben den RTC-Bug von Windows 8 genauer analysiert und eine Lösung gefunden. Es reicht, in der Kommandozeile den Befehl "bcdedit /set {current} useplatformclock Yes" (ohne Anführungszeichen) einzugeben. Benchmark-Resultate mit Windows 8 bleiben aber weiterhin manipulierbar, wobei auch AMD-Systeme dahingehend verändert werden können. Windows 7 ist von dem Problem bisher nicht betroffen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Windows 8: RTC-Bug analysiert und behoben - AMD-Systeme manipulierbar*


----------



## Skysnake (26. August 2013)

Krass EINFACH nur krass


----------



## MrChiLLouT (26. August 2013)

Anstatt sie das in Windows 8 einfach so machen, dass das System erkennt, ob die Zeit aus dem BIOS abrufbar ist oder eben nicht  Schon wär das Problem gelöst..


----------



## Bennz (26. August 2013)

> Wird er der HPET-Timer im BIOS deaktiviert





> Der QPC-Takt orientierte sich weiterhin am HEPT-Timer.





> Ocaholic wollte die Windows-8-Installation im Bot-Menü ändern


sauber


----------



## Jean-Philip (26. August 2013)

> Der RTC-Bug lässt sich auf einer Intel-Plattform durch simples hinzufügen des Parameters und der Einstellung "Yes" beheben.



Und das hat MS nicht hingekriegt.


----------



## KrHome (26. August 2013)

Jean-Philip schrieb:


> Und das hat MS nicht hingekriegt.


 Warum sollten sie? Hauptsache das System läuft zuverlässig und stabil - und das tut es, da kein normaler Mensch im Betrieb den Referenztakt ändert.

Irgendwo ist es schon lachhaft, dass sich ein paar Übertakter für den Nabel der Welt halten. Denkt euch halt was aus um zu vermeiden, dass ihr euch nicht gegenseitig bescheißt.


----------



## Elkinator (26. August 2013)

bei AMD wäre es der HTT-Timer.

hypertransport kürzt man mit HT ab, HTT gibt es bei intel.


----------



## unze (26. August 2013)

Also wirklich neu finde ich die Geschichte mit dem HPET nicht. An einigen System war das bei mir auch unter Win7 deaktiviert und musste manuell aktiviert werden, kann daher die ganze Win8 Aufregung nicht verstehen...

Einige Infos dazu:
Win7: Enabling HPET, bcdedit /set useplatformclock true (command) - Windows 7 Help Forums
TWEAK: Enable HPET (in BIOS and OS) for better performance and FPS - OS Customization, Tips and Tweaks - Neowin Forums
Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - AMD Catalyst Von modded


----------



## bootzeit (26. August 2013)

Macht mir W8 gleich sympatischer .


----------

